# New Tires



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

ok .. so this is the 1 mil th time this thread is been posted. but im looking at some rims and tires and took the time to read the stikies.



> 18's
> By far the best way to go!!
> 
> Front:
> ...


so what we are saying here is 18x8 w/ a 245/40/18 on the front and 18x9 w/ a 275/35/18 tire on the rear.
wont this look a little odd. im all for as much with as i can get on the rear but wont the 35 have a much lower profile than the 40? would this not in itself loo ODD?:confused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Profile is based on % from my understanding. It would be so much smarer to just do it based on milimeters. A 245/45/17 would probally have about the same profile as a 275/40/17(just an example but you see what I'm getting at?)

Also there is more the just it fitting, you need the proper offsets on the wheels, possible suspension mods, and maybe fenders rolled. I don't know enough about it to really give any good advise though.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

^^^Correct. But the second tire would be much wider than the first. 
The first number is the width of the tire in millimeters. The second number is the height of the sidewall, in percentage of the tread width. In other words, for a tire size of 245/45/17, the sidewall height is 45% of the tread width. And of course, the third number is the rim size.


----------



## butchjr15 (Nov 29, 2009)

i have 18x9 rims on rear and 275/35 18 tires and they rub. i was told they wouldnt so i bought them, and they rub. id go with a 245 or 255 if i had to do it over.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

On average a 245/40/18 is 25.7 tall and a 275/35/18 is 25.6.


----------

